

Great example for apology after partial server outage - speedracr
http://blog.mailchimp.com/hardware-issues-at-us1-data-center/

======
speedracr
It seems they did everything to stay in control in such a situation,
especially knowing how many and which users were affected in which way. Point
in time when that pays off: right now.

